# морщиться



## Michael_Boy

Вообщем у меня такой вопрос.Если кто-то морщит лоб, и я хочу ему сказать НЕ МОРЩИСь,как это будет по- английский?Если кто-то знает еще бы по-французки неплохо было бы.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ptak

Michael_Boy said:


> Во _ общем, у меня такой вопрос. Если кто-то морщит лоб, и я хочу ему сказать НЕ МОРЩИСь, как это будет по-английский? Если кто-то знает, еще бы по-французки неплохо было бы.
> Thanks in advance


 
"Don't knit your brow" ?..


----------



## Nanon

I would suggest "Don't frown".
По-французски: "Ne fronce pas les sourcils".


----------



## dudasd

Don't scowl? Stop scowling at me?


----------



## Michael_Boy

Thanks guys but I also want to hear what native speakers can suggest.


----------



## Michael_Boy

dudasd said:


> Don't scowl? Stop scowling at me?


Nope.That's not it.By the way, I didn't mean something like scowling I just want to know what is the word in english. I think don't knit your brow is right but I've never heard somebody using it.


----------



## papillon

Michael_Boy said:


> ...I think don't knit your brow is right but I've never heard somebody using it.


To be honest with you I haven't either. 

Don't frown!
Stop frowning.


----------



## Michael_Boy

papillon said:


> To be honest with you I haven't either.
> 
> Don't frown!
> Stop frowning.


Nope. Frowning is a different thing.When I want to say NE MORSHHIS' I mean don't make these wrinkles on your forehead. Sounds probably stupid and that's why I'm asking for the proper word.


----------



## papillon

Michael_Boy said:


> ...I mean don't make these wrinkles on your forehead.


 You're right, this is an unusual request, and so don't expect to find a super-idiomatic expression that will roll off the tongue. It's quite possible that there isn't one. Other than to frown or to wince (from pain) I can only think of  "don't wrinkle your forehead".


----------



## Michael_Boy

papillon said:


> You're right, this is an unusual request, and so don't expect to find a super-idiomatic expression that will roll off the tongue. It's quite possible that there isn't one. Other than to frown or to wince (from pain) I can only think of  "*don't wrinkle your forehead*".


God damit. I forgot that it can be a verb, too.I just thought it would sound stupid but it is a verb actually.Thanks, man.


----------



## Nanon

Michael_Boy said:


> Nope. Frowning is a different thing.When I want to say NE MORSHHIS' I mean don't make these wrinkles on your forehead.


Now when you frown, you create wrinkles...
Aaaah! But finally and after several post editings, I think I see your point! Do you mean that the forehead is marked with horizontal lines and not vertical ones?



Michael_Boy said:


> Sounds probably stupid and that's why I'm asking for the proper word.


 
It does not sound stupid BUT it may not work in ALL languages.
For instance, in French, *"ne plisse pas le front"* would be correct, but no more than that: just correct. It is not an idiom. If you want nothing else than a literal translation, that could work. "Ne te ride pas" is never used, "ne ride pas le front" can be understood but would not be used. If we are talking about horizontal lines on the forehead, not the vertical lines that appear with frowning, then only "ne plisse pas le front" would work, and of course not "ne fronce pas les sourcils".

However, there is a very idiomatic expression in Spanish with the verb "to wrinkle": *"no te arrugues"*. It is literally similar to "не морщись", _but_ it means "take it easy / do not get angry" (because anger will wrinkle your face).

So, please, Michael_Boy, "no te arrugues" if we can't provide you with a 100% satisfactory answer...


----------



## Michael_Boy

Nanon said:


> Now when you frown, you create wrinkles...
> Aaaah! But finally and after several post editings, I think I see your point! Do you mean that the forehead is marked with horizontal lines and not vertical ones?
> 
> 
> 
> It does not sound stupid BUT it may not work in ALL languages.
> For instance, in French, *"ne plisse pas le front"* would be correct, but no more than that: just correct. It is not an idiom. If you want nothing else than a literal translation, that could work. "Ne te ride pas" is never used, "ne ride pas le front" can be understood but would not be used. If we are talking about horizontal lines on the forehead, not the vertical lines that appear with frowning, then only "ne plisse pas le front" would work, and of course not "ne fronce pas les sourcils".
> 
> However, there is a very idiomatic expression in Spanish with the verb "to wrinkle": *"no te arrugues"*. It is literally similar to "не морщись", _but_ it means "take it easy / do not get angry" (because anger will wrinkle your face).
> 
> So, please, Michael_Boy, "no te arrugues" if we can't provide you with a 100% satisfactory answer...


Thanks. That helped a lot.


----------



## floridian002

The following are most common in English,
1. Don´t furrow your brow (confusion/thought)...
2. Don´t wince (if from pain)...
3. Don't knit your brow (in thought)...

Don't wrinkle your forehead sounds very strange, it focuses too much on the biological result.
Almost like asking an angry man to keep his blood pressure in check.

Frown is the opposite of smiling it has nothing to do with the forehead/brow.


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> "Ne te ride pas" is never used, "ne ride pas le front" can be understood but would not be used.


Je crois que ça existe en forme *rider la face*, quasi exactement comme ça sonne en russe: se rider la face (faire une grimace).


----------



## floridian002

That reminds me, "grimace" works fine in English too.


----------



## Nanon

Kolan said:


> Je crois que ça existe en forme *rider la face*, quasi exactement comme ça sonne en russe: se rider la face (faire une grimace).


 
Certes : 



> "Le moindre vent, qui d'aventure
> Fait _rider la face_ de l'eau
> Vous oblige à baisser la tête..."
> (La Fontaine, "Le chêne et le roseau")​


Mais je maintiens que cette expression est peu fréquente. Si on recherche les mots "rider la face", on ne trouve que peu de contextes en-dehors de La Fontaine.

Je pense aussi que si on parle de la _face_, on s'éloigne un peu de ce que Michael_Boy recherchait au départ ("Если кто-то морщит лоб").


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Je pense aussi que si on parle de la _face_, on s'éloigne un peu de ce que Michael_Boy recherchait au départ ("Если кто-то морщит лоб").


On peut effectivement distinguer entre le bas (la gueule) et le haut (le front) du visage (de la face).

Mais en russe "морщить лицо" et "морщить лоб" sont plutôt synonymiques dans ce contexte.


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> Mais je maintiens que cette expression est peu fréquente. Si on recherche les mots "rider la face", on ne trouve que peu de contextes en-dehors de La Fontaine.


En voici quelques exemples remarquables (tirés à partir d'un dictionnaire électronique Antidote)

Une joie naïve *ridait* ses joues et *son front* quand il regardait son fusil.
Honoré de Balzac, _Les Chouans_, Gallica

Un éternel souci *ride le front* du dieu : il couvre de Runas la peau du serpent bleu, et rêve inattentif aux hymnes héroïques.
Leconte de Lisle, _Poèmes barbares_, Gallica

Un pli menaçant, qui *ridait* de haut en bas *son front* soucieux, annonçait l’effort de sa pensée.
Eugène Dick, _Le Roi des étudiants_, Projet Gutenberg


----------



## Nanon

Kolan, je parlais de l'expression "rider+la+face" et non du verbe "rider" dont je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne s'utilisait pas.
Et je maintiens mon opinion sur la faible fréquence de cette expression dans la langue parlée (contexte original donné par Michael_Boy), les exemples ci-dessus étant littéraires.

Quant à "la gueule", je préfère utiliser "le bas du visage" pour des humains. Ou alors "la gueule" pour tout le visage, dans un registre familier ("Quoi, ma gueule, qu'est-ce qu'elle a ma gueule..." de Johnny Hallyday )
Mais là, avec votre permission, nous nous éloignons de la question de départ !...


----------



## Kolan

Nanon said:


> ...les exemples ci-dessus étant littéraires.


Les exemples compilés dans l'Antidote sont parfaitement éligibles dans le cadre de cette discussion, parce qu'ils portent sur l'expression "*rider le front*" comme postulé au départ et pas justement sur "*rider*".


----------

